# AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Mai 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

					In der allwöchentlichen Redaktions-Kolumne berichtet ein Redakteur über ein IT-Thema, das ihn in der vergangenen Woche bewegt hat. Zum Abschluss dieser Woche äußert sich Tom über die Eigenbrötelei bei AMD und Nvidia.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*


----------



## BuzzKillington (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Ich dachte, FreeSync basiert auf VESA Adaptive-Sync. Sollte das nicht auch von Nvidia unterstützt werden?


----------



## Brehministrator (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Sehr guter Kommentar, sehe ich ganz genau so  Neben der adaptiven Bildwiederholfrequenz vielleicht das größte Problem ist die Spiele-Physik. Es müsste endlich mal eine OpenCL-basierte Physik-Engine geben, die sich überall verbreitet, so dass man unabhängig vom GPU-Hersteller die gleichen guten Physik-Effekte sehen könnte. Außerdem könnte man dann die (in sehr vielen Rechnern vorhandene) iGPU für die Physik-Berechnungen benutzen, wie im anderen Artikel diskutiert 



BuzzKillington schrieb:


> Ich dachte, FreeSync basiert auf VESA  Adaptive-Sync. Sollte das nicht auch von Nvidia unterstützt  werden?


Das ist ein optionales VESA-Feature. Jeder *darf *es unterstützen, aber keiner *muss *es unterstützen, um den VESA-Aufkleber zu bekommen ^^ Bis jetzt sträubt sich Nvidia hartnäckig dagegen, damit würde man ja automatisch G-Sync beerdigen. Mal sehen, ob sie den Widerstand irgendwann aufgeben.


----------



## Escom2 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Lieber Autor,
sie haben leider vergessen, daß Freesync eben ein offener Standard ist und nur die
 grüne Pest mal wieder versucht einen proprietären Standard durchzudrücken.
Wenn es dem Herrn Autor so sehr auf den Sack geht, daß es proprietäre Standards gibt, warum hat er sich nicht den Offenen gekauft?
Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## manimani89 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

tja bei amd ists doch nur mantle oder?


----------



## Tiz92 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



manimani89 schrieb:


> tja bei amd ists doch nur mantle oder?



Wobei es ja hieß dass Nvidia gefragt wurde aber nicht mitmachen wollte.


----------



## Brehministrator (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Escom2 schrieb:


> Lieber Autor,
> sie haben leider vergessen, daß Freesync eben ein offener Standard ist und nur dir grüne Pest mal wieder versucht einen proprietären Standard durchzudrücken.
> Wenn es den Herrn Autor so sehr auf den Sack geht, daß es proprietäre Standards gibt, warum hat er sich nicht den Offenen gekauft?
> Fragen über Fragen.



Dein Argument ist im Prinzip schon richtig, aber das hilft dem armen Autor in der Realität nicht weiter. FreeSync ist zwar ein offener Standard, aber so lange Nvidia ihn nicht unterstützt, ist er damit trotzdem fest an AMD gebunden... In der Praxis kannst du entweder einen G-Sync-Monitor kaufen, und ab dann nur noch Nvidia-Karten. Oder du kaufst einen FreeSync-Monitor, und ab da nur noch AMD-Karten. Niemand weiß aber, ob in 1-2 Jahren gerade AMD oder Nvidia die besseren Karten hat  Insofern kann ich die Entscheidung des Autors schon gut nachvollziehen, erstmal zu warten, und keine der beiden Technologien zu kaufen. Es ist immer blöd, sich so fest zu binden.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Herr Autor bitte informieren sie sich über das Thema über das sie schreiben, danke  

Freesync ist eine reine Software Lösung und hat mit dem Monitor eher sekundär was zu tun. Das könnte Nvidia auch machen wenn sie sich nicht für Hardware DRM entschieden hätten der Monitore teilweise unbrauchbar macht wenn man sie mit AMD karten betreiben möchte... AMD  Nvidia


----------



## Locuza (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Die Kolumne finde ich schon sehr komisch. 
In einer Detailbetrachtung gibt es nennenswerte Unterschiede zwischen Nvidias und AMDs Vorgehen der letzten Jahre. 
Letztendlich fokussiert sich der Artikel aber auf G-Sync vs. FreeSync, wobei letzterer eben auf einen offenen Standard aufsetzt. 

Ich habe da schon eine eindeutige Meinung zu Nvidias Vorgehen. 
Einen ähnlichen Mist darf man auch bei OpenCL "genießen", wo sich Nvidia strikt weigert, um ihr eigenes CUDA nicht zu stark zu gefährden. 

Gott sei Dank drückt der offene Schuh Nvidia zu stark auf die Füße bei vielen Bereichen. 
Bei Linux mit offenen Treibern, bei OpenCL und hoffentlich auch bei adaptive-sync, dem VESA-Standard. 

An der Stelle hoffe ich einfach, dass auch irgendwann Intel mitzieht und adaptive-sync supportet. 
Dann gibt es vielleicht genug Druck.


----------



## mimamutzel (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

FreeSync ist ein offener Standard, die Grünen wollen nur ihren eigenen Müll durchsetzen und wollen nur nicht - könnten aber! War es bei Mantle nicht auch so, das AMD es Nvidia angeboten hat es auch nutzen zu dürfen, und diese abgelehnt haben?


----------



## FREIFUNK-Support (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Escom2 schrieb:


> Lieber Autor,
> sie haben leider vergessen, daß Freesync eben ein offener Standard ist und nur dir grüne Pest mal wieder versucht einen proprietären Standard durchzudrücken.
> Wenn es den Herrn Autor so sehr auf den Sack geht, daß es proprietäre Standards gibt, warum hat er sich nicht den Offenen gekauft?
> Fragen über Fragen.




Lieber Herr Loske,

AMD macht es einem als Kunden ja einfach. Man nimmt einfach Nvidia. 

Gsync hat handfeste Vorteile und ist ein Hardware Produkt. Freesync nicht.

Nvidia mag zwar Geld verlangen für Ihre Leistungen, aber dafür liefern sie auch Leistung. Das tut AMD nicht oder "stark vermindert" und verlangen trotzdem Geld.
Hätte ich mich damals vor 3 Jahen für Crossfire entschieden und mich auf die Versprechungen von AMD verlassen, dass sie das Mircroruckeln bald in den Griff bekämen... ich wäre bis heute verlassen! Aus heutiger Sicht würde ich mich sogar Betrogen fühlen.

Auch zahlt man bei Nvidia zwar scheinbar mehr, aber man zahlt eben auch für guten Support und gute Zusammenarbeit z.B. für solche "Nichtigkeiten" wie, das nicht 3x in 6 Monaten der Releasetermin verschoben wird und man ein halbes Jahr lang hingehalten wird bzw. vom Kauf abgehalten bzw. rein schon psychologisch auf seine alte Hardware gefesselt wird. Man will ja kein Fehler machen, in seiner Kaufentscheidung. Damit "spielt" aber AMD. Und damit spielen sie mit meinem Leben! Das ist Unverzeihlich!

Wer mal in seinem Leben eine wirklich schwere Krankheit hatte und es auf Messers Schneide hing, der begreift erst dann so richtig was "Lebenszeit"wirklich ist und sie zu verschwenden eigentlich bedeutet!

Ich habe diese Erfahrung hinter mir und kann daher all diejenigen hier die mit Verständis für AMD schreiben, nicht nachvollziehen. Es darf dafür gar kein Verständis geben. Dafür ist das eigene Leben viel zu wertvoll und zu kurz, als das es irgendwer verschwendet. 

Nachvollziehbar oder?


----------



## burnbabyburn2 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



FREIFUNK-Support schrieb:


> Lieber Herr Loske,
> 
> AMD macht es einem als Kunden ja einfach. Man nimmt einfach Nvidia.
> 
> ...




nein ist es nicht, 

welche Vorteile bittet Nvidia gegenüber AMD, im Grunde haben beide Implementierungen Vor und Nachteile aber dennoch keinen nennenswerten Unterschied , wer will schon bei jeder Komponenten an eine Firma gebunden werden.


----------



## burnbabyburn2 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



burnbabyburn2 schrieb:


> nein ist es nicht,
> 
> welche Vorteile bittet Nvidia gegenüber AMD, im Grunde haben beide Implementierungen Vor und Nachteile aber dennoch keinen nennenswerten Unterschied , wer will schon bei jeder Komponenten an eine Firma gebunden werden.


nenne doch einfach Vorteile gegenüber AMD


----------



## BeNoX (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Dein Argument ist im Prinzip schon richtig, aber das hilft dem armen Autor in der Realität nicht weiter. FreeSync ist zwar ein offener Standard, aber so lange Nvidia ihn nicht unterstützt, ist er damit trotzdem fest an AMD gebunden... In der Praxis kannst du entweder einen G-Sync-Monitor kaufen, und ab dann nur noch Nvidia-Karten. Oder du kaufst einen FreeSync-Monitor, und ab da nur noch AMD-Karten. Niemand weiß aber, ob in 1-2 Jahren gerade AMD oder Nvidia die besseren Karten hat  Insofern kann ich die Entscheidung des Autors schon gut nachvollziehen, erstmal zu warten, und keine der beiden Technologien zu kaufen. Es ist immer blöd, sich so fest zu binden.



Für den Kunden zwar wirklich blöd aber in dem Artikel wirft der Autor auch AMD Eigenbrödelei vor, und eigentlich kann man diesen Vorwurf Nvidia machen. AMD hat sich doch mit allen Parteien an einen Tisch gesetzt und zusammen wurde ein offener Standart entwickelt. Nur das Nvidia da wieder mal nichts von wissen wollte und lieber ihr eigenes Ding machen. Von daher kann der Autor eigentlich nur Nvidia Vorwürfe machen. Und wenn ihm Eigenbrödelei so sehr auf die Nerven geht, dann sollte er solche proprietären Techniken ablehen und es ebend nicht kaufen. Das wäre die beste Möglichkeit Nvidia dazu zu bewegen offene Standarts zu unterstützen, indem die Käufer klarmachen, dass sie diesen proprietär Mist nicht unterstützen.


----------



## Brehministrator (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



FREIFUNK-Support schrieb:


> Lieber Herr Loske,
> 
> AMD macht es einem als Kunden ja einfach. Man nimmt einfach Nvidia.
> 
> ...



Wer so einen Unfug hier verfasst, ohne auch nur ein einziges technisches Argument darin zu präsentieren (Freesync ist auf einem Level mit G-Sync, und AMD Crossfire hat keineswegs mehr Mikroruckler als Nvidias SLI), der verschwendet die wertvolle Zeit hunderter Foren-Nutzer, und spielt damit mit deren Leben! Das ist unverzeihlich, und es darf dafür kein Verständnis geben! Dafür ist das eigene Leben viel zu Wertvoll!

Der einzige mögliche Ausweg lautet daher: Ignore  

"Nachvollziehbar, oder?"


----------



## Rolk (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Mir ist auch nicht ganz klar was der Autor erwartet. Soll AMD den offenen VESA Standart sausen lassen und sich bei Nvidia mit Lizenzgebühren dumm und dämlich zahlen, sofern Nvidia überhaupt mitspielen würde? Ist der Druck durch Nvidia so gross das er das Kind nicht beim Namen nennen darf, nämlich das alles nur an der Blockadehaltung Nvidias scheitert?


----------



## FREIFUNK-Support (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



mimamutzel schrieb:


> FreeSync ist ein offener Standard, die Grünen wollen nur ihren eigenen Müll durchsetzen und wollen nur nicht - könnten aber! War es bei Mantle nicht auch so, das AMD es Nvidia angeboten hat es auch nutzen zu dürfen, und diese abgelehnt haben?



Und bei Linux sieht man ja gerade wieviel "frei" und "Quelloffen" und "fair use lizenzen"  so wert ist, wenn man nicht zocken kann!  

Für Spieler ist Linux wie ein Planet nach dem Atomkrieg. Verbrannte Erde. Viele, denke Dich eingeschlossen, haben aber von Linux ein wunderschönes Bild an der Wand hängen, auf der eine blühende Blumenwiese erstrahlt. Mit Bergen und Tälern und saftigen Weiden. Ich frage mich ob dieses Bild jemals der Relität entsprochen hat, aber heute...  tut es das defintiv nicht!  Also bitte locke die Menschen nicht ins ein vermeintliche gelobte Land. Dort gehen nur ihre Daten durch instabile Filesysteme, halbjährliche broken Kernel nach updates und die Performance ihrer teuer erkauften Hardware kaputt! 

Ja, Linux ist alle Warnung wert! Und zeigt das "frei" und "kostenlos" nicht unbedingt immer ein Qualitätsgarant sein muss und manchmal auch gute Arbeit, auch gutes Geld wert ist! 



Locuza schrieb:


> Die Kolumne finde ich schon sehr komisch.
> In einer Detailbetrachtung gibt es nennenswerte Unterschiede zwischen Nvidias und AMDs Vorgehen der letzten Jahre.
> Letztendlich fokussiert sich der Artikel aber auf G-Sync vs. FreeSync, wobei letzterer eben auf einen offenen Standard aufsetzt.
> 
> ...



Ja richtig dieses "LInux"....  Deshalb funktioniert bei denen ja auch nix! 

Ich meine ich kann hier viel schreiben. Man ist doch gleich in ner Schublade. Daher sage ich einfach: Mach selbst den Test. Installier Dir auf Deiner Hardware ein Linux. Nimm den freien Grafikkartentreiber und stare Steam. Schaue wie viele von Deinen 100 Steamspielen unter Linux als lauffähig angezeigt werden. Bei mir sind es 10. Dann schaue wie viele davon zum laufen zu bewegen sind. Bei mir sind das 2. Dann schaue mit welcher Performance Du es zu tun hast, obwohl Du vermutlich recht potente Hardware im Rechner hast. Bei mir ist das wie 1995 zocken.

Das ist ein Erfahrungsbericht der letzten 2 Monate, von expliziten LINUX LAN Partys!


----------



## FREIFUNK-Support (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Wer so einen Unfug hier verfasst, ohne auch nur ein einziges technisches Argument darin zu präsentieren (Freesync ist auf einem Level mit G-Sync, und AMD Crossfire hat keineswegs mehr Mikroruckler als Nvidias SLI), der verschwendet die wertvolle Zeit hunderter Foren-Nutzer, und spielt damit mit deren Leben! Das ist unverzeihlich, und es darf dafür kein Verständnis geben! Dafür ist das eigene Leben viel zu Wertvoll!
> 
> Der einzige mögliche Ausweg lautet daher: Ignore
> 
> "Nachvollziehbar, oder?"




So "ignore" wie viele hier die *PCGH Print* Ausgabe der letzten Monate ignorieren oder gar nicht erst kaufen, aber hier kostenlos mitschreiben?

--->  PGCH 05/2015 - Ab S. 72           ...dort wird lustigerweise jeder einzelnen Deiner Aussagen widersprochen.  Aber dafür müsste man sie halt haben, gell?


----------



## RobinNyan (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



FREIFUNK-Support schrieb:


> Und bei Linux sieht man ja gerade wieviel "frei" und "Quelloffen" und "fair use lizenzen"  so wert ist, wenn man nicht zocken kann!
> 
> Für Spieler ist Linux wie ein Planet nach dem Atomkrieg. Verbrannte Erde. Viele, denke Dich eingeschlossen, haben aber von Linux ein wunderschönes Bild an der Wand hängen, auf der eine blühende Blumenwiese erstrahlt. Mit Bergen und Tälern und saftigen Weiden. Ich frage mich ob dieses Bild jemals der Relität entsprochen hat, aber heute...  tut es das defintiv nicht!  Also bitte locke die Menschen nicht ins ein vermeintliche gelobte Land. Dort gehen nur ihre Daten durch instabile Filesysteme, halbjährliche broken Kernel nach updates und die Performance ihrer teuer erkauften Hardware kaputt!
> 
> ...



in 30 jahren wird das hier als Zitat auf Wikipedia oder PCGH stehen und es werden sich Religionen darum bilden  schön geschrieben!


----------



## LudwigX (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Der Hauptschuldige ist nVidia. Das haben sie immer wieder gezeigt:
Sie verwenden SLI: Damit es auf einem Mainboard genutzt werden kann, müssen Lizenzgebühren an sie fließen. Crossfire hingegen darf kostenlos genutzt werden.

Sie kaufen PhysX. Ageia Karten werden nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr supportet. Es läuft hardwareseitig nur noch auf nVidia Karten. Die Engine selbst ist stark auf Multithreading ausgelegt, und trotzdem limitieren sie die CPU auf einen Thread. Also kein Wunder, dass es schlecht läuft. Was lernen wir daraus? Gelinde gesagt: Bei den Umsetzungen arbeitet nVidia schlampig, damit es auf den anderen Systemem schlecht läuft.
Eine AMD als Grafikkarte und nVidia als PhysX Karte zu nutzen wird natürlich ebenso verhindert.  

Und genau wegen solchen Dingen kaufe ich keine nVidia Karten mehr. Mit ihrem Verhalten zerstören sie den Markt und fördern ein solches Verhalten.  
Leider befürworten die meisten Kunden so eine Praxis noch (Man kann ja quasi gar nicht mehr auf PhysX verzichten, obwohl nur 2-3 Titel pro Jahr damit erscheinen...). Die Marktanteile sprechen da leider eine eindeutige Sprache: Obwohl AMD das bessere Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hatte, konnte nVidia im vergangenem Jahr kräftig zulegen


----------



## BoMbY (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Man kann kaum offener sein als AMD. Niemand wollte etwas wie Mantle machen, bis AMD es entwickelt hat - und das haben sie dann Microsoft und der Khronos Gruppe ohne Bedingungen zur Verfügung gestellt. Bei mindestens Khronos wissen wir, dass Mantle die Grundlage von Vulkan bildet (Hauptsächlich Refactoring, und der Shading-Language-Aufsatz unterscheiden Vulkan von Mantle). Abgesehen davon veröffentlicht AMD praktisch alle Sachen wie TressFX als Open Source, und die laufen wunderbar auf NVidia-Karten, und auch FreeSync wurde als kostenloser Industriestandard erklärt.


----------



## Brehministrator (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



FREIFUNK-Support schrieb:


> So "ignore" wie viele hier die *PCGH Print* Ausgabe der letzten Monate ignorieren oder gar nicht erst kaufen, aber hier kostenlos mitschreiben?
> 
> --->  PGCH 05/2015 - Ab S. 72           ...dort wird lustigerweise jeder einzelnen Deiner Aussagen widersprochen.  Aber dafür müsste man sie halt haben, gell?



Siehe PCGH-Test zu FreeSync: AMD Freesync gegen Nvidia G-Sync im Test: Womit spielt es sich besser?

_*Zitat:*_ _"__Unsere ersten  Gehversuche mit Freesync haben viel Spaß gemacht. In unseren Augen sind  sowohl Freesync als auch G-Sync die interessantesten Displaytechnologien  seit Langem."_

*und  *_"Einen klaren Sieger  zwischen Freesync und G-Sync gibt es unserer Meinung nach aktuell nicht.  Optisch nehmen sich die beiden Technologien nicht viel"
_
Gut, dass wir das geklärt haben


----------



## grabhopser (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Das ist ja ein niedlicher Artikel….

Jahre lang hat man  proprietäre Technologien schulterzuckend zur Kenntnis genommen und noch unterstützt, frei nach dem Motto Differenzierungsmerkmale sind doch hübsch und zeigen das der Hersteller was für die „Gamer“ tut. Der Hersteller der zuerst und neuerdings massiv auf dieses Mittel setzt hat eben auch massiv davon profitiert, aufgrund der jetzigen Marktsituation kann er es sich offenbar sogar leisten, neben einem offenen VESA Standard einen eigenen am Markt zu etablieren.

Und jetzt wo sich diese logische und uhrkapitalistische Entwicklung auch auf Grafikkarten-Peripherie ausdehnt, wacht man plötzlich auf und sieht proprietäre Lösungen als Gefahr für den Markt. Nebenbei ist man sich aber offenbar nicht bewusst, dass man eben diese Entwicklung durch sein eigenes handeln oder nichthandeln mitzuverantworten hat.  Journalisten hatten und haben die Möglichkeit diese Entwicklung zu beeinflussen, dass dies meist in die Richtung der eigenen Gewinnmaximierung geschieht ist leider ebenso ein logisches und uhrkapitalistisches Verhalten.

Es ist zu begrüßen dass dieses Thema kritisch behandelt wird, auch wenn es wie hier undifferenziert geschieht.

Die Tatsache, dass man beim Verkauf der eigenen PCs dann aber ausschließlich auf Hardware eines bestimmten Herstellers setzt, da sich diese  „viel besser verkauft“ ist vielleicht die versteckte Pointe dieses Artikels.


----------



## Locuza (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



mimamutzel schrieb:


> FreeSync ist ein offener Standard, die Grünen wollen nur ihren eigenen Müll durchsetzen und wollen nur nicht - könnten aber! War es bei Mantle nicht auch so, das AMD es Nvidia angeboten hat es auch nutzen zu dürfen, und diese abgelehnt haben?


Mantle ist aus meiner Erinnerung heraus, die erste Sache, wo AMD gegen einen offenen Standard agiert hat. (Auf der Grafik-Seite)
Das Argument, Nvidia hätte ja mitmachen können, ist totaler Bullshit. 
Leute sollten damit aufhören. 
Aber ernsthaft. 

Aber abgesehen davon und vielleicht TrueAudio (Was aber auch schlicht Hardware ist), agiert AMD offener, nicht überall ganz offen, aber liberaler. 



FREIFUNK-Support schrieb:


> Ja richtig dieses "LInux"....  Deshalb funktioniert bei denen ja auch nix!


Die binary-drivers von Nvidia sind natürlich sehr gut. 
Aber viele professionelle Angebote und Kunden favorisieren offene Treiber. 
Intel bietet nur offene an, AMD fokussiert sich mehr in diese Richtung, es entsteht Druck. 
Und nur deswegen unterstützt Nvidia nach Ewigkeiten, ein bisschen die Open-Source Entwickler.

Das ist auch in vielen Bereichen keine Sache, wo es um das hier und jetzt geht, sondern um die Zukunft.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Nvidia unter Linux ist bis aufs Spielen der blanke Horror, keinen plan wie die da auf so einen hohen Marktanteil kommen. 
Auch die proprietären Nvidia Treiber sind bis auf ihre Performance zu nix zu gebrauchen weil Nvidia an jeder Stelle meint alles besser zu können und nichts zu unterstützen...


----------



## S754 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Und ein weiterer NV-Fanboy auf meiner Ignore Liste 

Meine Meinung zum Thema:

Bin ebenfalls dafür, dass man offene Standards benutzt und nicht die eigene Suppe kocht, das hatten wir schon in den 90ern und man sieht ja was es bewirkt hat...weniger Hersteller und somit ein langweiliger Markt (wie aktuell). So was langweiliges wie heutzutage hab ich noch nie erlebt.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Wobei es ja hieß dass Nvidia gefragt wurde aber nicht mitmachen wollte.



Richtig, und so lange daran nichts geändert wird, werden auch die beiden Hersteller was eigenes machen. Mein Monitor unterstützt weder noch und bin trotzdem zufrieden mit dem, G-Sync oder Freesync würde ich trotzdem mal gerne live erleben.


----------



## FREIFUNK-Support (2. Mai 2015)

Brehministrator schrieb:


> Siehe PCGH-Test zu FreeSync: AMD Freesync gegen Nvidia G-Sync im Test: Womit spielt es sich besser?
> 
> _*Zitat:*_ _"__Unsere ersten  Gehversuche mit Freesync haben viel Spaß gemacht. In unseren Augen sind  sowohl Freesync als auch G-Sync die interessantesten Displaytechnologien  seit Langem."_
> 
> ...



Wir haben gar nichts geklärt! Wir haben geklärt, das Du die PCGH Print nicht lesen willst, aber hier gerne weiterhin ahnungslos mitsprechen möchtest.

Aber zu Deinem Artikel:


> Tom Loske
> Autor 22.03.2015 um 17:30 Uhr



...also fragen wir doch lieber nicht die Vergangenheit, sondern die von mir genannte PCGH *05*/2015    Immerhin kann man der PCGH Redaktion nicht vorwerfen täglich dazu zulernen und neue 2 Monate später neue Erkentnisse gewonnen zu haben.  hehe



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Nvidia unter Linux ist bis aufs Spielen der blanke Horror, keinen plan wie die da auf so einen hohen Marktanteil kommen.
> Auch die proprietären Nvidia Treiber sind bis auf ihre Performance zu nix zu gebrauchen weil Nvidia an jeder Stelle meint alles besser zu können und nichts zu unterstützen...



Pass blos auf! Mit solchen ketzerischen Aussagen, kommst Du sonst noch auf jemandens Ignorelist! 

Nicht die Religion in Frage stellen, mein Freund!  



Locuza schrieb:


> Die binary-drivers von Nvidia sind natürlich sehr gut.
> Aber viele professionelle Angebote und Kunden favorisieren offene Treiber.
> .



Ja richtig. Weil man nur mit dem offenen Treiber,  überhaupt noch Kerneltreiberupdates machen kann! 

Der closed souce bzw. proprietäre Treiber von GrakaNvidia ist ja stets immer an eine bestimmte Kernelversion gebunden!  

Dummerweise ist man unter Linux von Kernelupdates so abhänig, wie ein Fixer von der Nadel!


----------



## RobinsonC (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Na, ob der Vergleich richtig ist ... Bislang habe ich nur beobachten können, dass nVidia es fertigbringen möchte sich ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal zu schaffen. PhysX ist das beste Beispiel dafür. 
Bremst Nvidia CPU-PhysX-Effekte kÃ¼nstlich aus? | heise online. 

nVidia hat es erst wieder mit der Keppler Reihe (600er aufwärts) geschafft an den Spitzenprodukten der AMD-HD79er Karten vorbei zu ziehen. Damit hatte nVidia ggü. der eigenen Fermi-Architektur ca. 25% Leistungs gewonnen und ggü. AMD vlt. 5-10% in vergleichbaren Leistungskategorien versteht sich. Wenn da nicht der hohe für nVidia gestellte Anschaffungspreis wäre, der m.E. nicht gerechtfertigt ist. Den Gewinn kann man natürlich nutzen, um mit Gamingentwicklern zusammenzuarbeiten, was nat. wichtig ist. Allerdings kommt der Verdacht auf, dass - wenn man die Einstellungen bei GTA5 z.B. vergleicht - nVidia bevorzugt wird. Damit hat AMD noch lange keine schlechtere Technik! Man darf sagen, dass die "alte" R9 290X sich mit dem bischen schlechtere Leistung ggü. der GTX980 überhaupt nicht zu verstecken braucht.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es ein Konzern von beiden, der den Markt geschickt auf sich lenken möchte. AMD unterstützt sehr offene Standarte wie OpenCL und AdaptiveSync etc. und ich hoffe dass AMD diesen Schritt weiterhin tut.

Edit: Gaming-Monitore: AMDs Freesync wird als Adaptive Sync Teil von Displayport - Golem.de

lGr. R.


----------



## Berliner2011 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Alle regen sich auf, aber kaufen/supporten Nvidia. Selbst dran Schuld. 
AMD ist halt leider eine Totgeburt in allen Belangen, kann man nur hoffen das die sich in 5-10 Jahren wieder fangen.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Hab selber G-Sync, könnte aber nie und nimmer sagen ob im Spiel nun G-Sync aktiv oder V-Sync aktiv ist. Am Sinnvollsten finde ich G-Sync ja noch im Desktopbereich wenn ich am scrollen bin.... 
Wenn ich also keine hohen FPS auf akzeptabler Bildqualität erreiche wird halt aufgerüstet. Wenn`s heute soweit wäre, würde ich zu AMD greifen. G-Sync hin oder her.


----------



## crys_ (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Konsequenter Weise müsste man Gsync komplett boykottieren und NV so Zwingen den VESA Standard zu implementieren. So ein proprietärer Mist hat dem Konsumenten noch nie geholfen. nVidia treibt das ja auch schon ewig mit CUDA. Wir haben z.B. im Geschäft eine CAD Software die auf CUDA aufbaut und wir sind so bezwungen nur Rechner mit Quattro Karten zu kaufen


----------



## Brehministrator (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



crys_ schrieb:


> Konsequenter Weise müsste man Gsync komplett boykottieren und NV so Zwingen den VESA Standard zu implementieren. So ein proprietärer Mist hat dem Konsumenten noch nie geholfen. nVidia treibt das ja auch schon ewig mit CUDA. Wir haben z.B. im Geschäft eine CAD Software die auf CUDA aufbaut und wir sind so bezwungen nur Rechner mit Quattro Karten zu kaufen



Es gibt ja zum Glück seit kurzem die neue Version des OpenCL-Standards, die echt viele Probleme/Nachteile behebt, die OpenCL bislang hatte. Man kann nur hoffen, dass mehr und mehr Firmen, die z.B. CAD-Software herstellen, auf OpenCL umsteigen. Das läuft dann auf AMD, Nvidia und Intel-Hardware, und man kann sich die Beschleunigerkarte mit dem besten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis aussuchen


----------



## Locuza (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Es gibt ja zum Glück seit kurzem die neue Version des OpenCL-Standards, die echt viele Probleme/Nachteile behebt, die OpenCL bislang hatte. Man kann nur hoffen, dass mehr und mehr Firmen, die z.B. CAD-Software herstellen, auf OpenCL umsteigen. Das läuft dann auf AMD, Nvidia und Intel-Hardware, und man kann sich die Beschleunigerkarte mit dem besten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis aussuchen


Erst nach einer halben Ewigkeit unterstützt Nvidia OpenCL 1.2. 
Treiber für 2.0 tauchen wann auf?
Und der neue 2.1 Standard ist cool, aber da fehlt bei AMD, als auch Intel noch der Treiber. 

Die Umstellung passiert Gott sei Dank, aber super fast ist es nicht.


----------



## crys_ (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Es gibt ja zum Glück seit kurzem die neue Version des OpenCL-Standards, die echt viele Probleme/Nachteile behebt, die OpenCL bislang hatte. Man kann nur hoffen, dass mehr und mehr Firmen, die z.B. CAD-Software herstellen, auf OpenCL umsteigen. Das läuft dann auf AMD, Nvidia und Intel-Hardware, und man kann sich die Beschleunigerkarte mit dem besten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis aussuchen



Allein die Tatsache das ich von der Hardware unabhängig bin gleicht alle sonstigen Nachteile aus   Ich würde mich auch als Entwickler einer solchen Software nur äußerst ungern von einem Konzern wie NV abhängig machen.
OpenCL/OpenGL läuft inzwischen sogar im Browser, das soll nvidia mal nachlegen  für WebCL fehlt zwar noch der Browsersupport, aber mit WebGL das in allen grossen Browsern implementiert ist kann man geile Sachen machen.


----------



## mkm2907 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Ich möchte nur noch anmerken, daß man nicht unbedingt einen neuen Monitor kaufen muß. Die älteren Monitore oder Led Fernsehgeräte (auch mit nur 60 Hertz) werden auch noch funktionieren und unterstützt. Deshalb werde ich auch noch sehr lange bei meinem derzeitigen Gerät bleiben.


----------



## Brehministrator (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Locuza schrieb:


> Und der neue 2.1 Standard ist cool, aber da fehlt bei AMD, als auch Intel noch der Treiber.



Ich meinte eigentlich 2.0. Mit dem 2.1 hab ich mich zugegebenermaßen noch gar nicht beschäftigt  



Locuza schrieb:


> Erst nach einer halben Ewigkeit unterstützt Nvidia OpenCL 1.2. Treiber für 2.0 tauchen wann auf?



Ich würde deine Frage folgendermaßen beantworten: Nvidias Treiber tauchen in dem Augenblick auf, in dem einige größere Software-Suiten OpenCL 2.0 unterstützen, und die Hersteller & Anwender Nvidia auf's Dach steigen, hier endlich mal zu liefern


----------



## Am2501 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Naja, Freesync aka Adaptive Sync ist ein offener Vesa Standard und AMD hat Mantle der Khronos Group zur Verfügung gestellt, so dass Vulkan nachweislich in weiten Teilen auf Mantle basiert. Sonst hätten die nie so schnell eine neue API "zusammengebastelt"!

Und das betitelt ihr als Eigenbrötlerei? Bei Nvidia stimme ich euch allerdings zu.

OT

Der Freifunk Heini geht ja mal gar nicht, seit wann nervt der hier denn rum? Sontin 2.0?


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Ich will mal eine Frage einwerfen: Soll es mit DX12 nicht relativ einfach möglich sein, nVidia sowie AMD Karten parallel zu nutzen, sprich auf die Features beider Hersteller zurück zu greifen? Bisher ging das ja nur mit speziellen Treibern und einer recht umständlichen Lösung.


----------



## Locuza (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich will mal eine Frage einwerfen: Soll es mit DX12 nicht relativ einfach möglich sein, nVidia sowie AMD Karten parallel zu nutzen, sprich auf die Features beider Hersteller zurück zu greifen? Bisher ging das ja nur mit speziellen Treibern und einer recht umständlichen Lösung.


Welche Features beider Hersteller?


----------



## Brehministrator (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich will mal eine Frage einwerfen: Soll es mit DX12 nicht relativ einfach möglich sein, nVidia sowie AMD Karten parallel zu nutzen, sprich auf die Features beider Hersteller zurück zu greifen? Bisher ging das ja nur mit speziellen Treibern und einer recht umständlichen Lösung.



Denke nicht, dass das gehen wird. Hast du da eine Quelle?

Bei PhysX tritt ja z.B. folgendes Problem auf: Wenn du eine AMD-GPU für die Bildausgabe benutzt, und dir eine kleine Nvidia-Karte zusätzlich in den Rechner steckst, um PhysX-Effekte zu berechnen, dann merkt die PhysX-Firmware, dass du eigentlich eine AMD-GPU hast, und verweigert einfach den Dienst. Nvidia sperrt diese Möglichkeit also aktiv und bewusst. Da kann doch auch kein DX12 etwas dran ändern?


----------



## Ion (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Ist das nicht ein wenig absurd, das Scherzvideo vom G-Sync+Freesync Monitor genau unter diese PCGH-Meinung zu setzen? 

Ich hatte bisher noch kein Kontakt mit den beiden Technologien, da passende Monitore nur über ein mieses TN-Panel verfügen oder noch viel zu teuer sind.
Ich behelfe mir dann einfach mit adaptiven Vsync oder reduziere so lange Details bis ich 60FPS habe.
Was mich irrtiert: Skyrim mit aktuell über 100 Mods läuft max. mit 40FPS und ohne Tearing, trotz das ich kein Vsync verwende. Verstehe ich nicht - aber scheinbar gibt es somit noch eine andere Lösung


----------



## mimamutzel (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

@ Lukuza

Mantle wurde damals glaube ich von irgend einem anderen Firma angeboten, Intel und Nvidia hatten abgelehnt, beziehungsweise kein Interesse, nur AMD hat zugesagt.


----------



## crys_ (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Ion schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein wenig absurd, das Scherzvideo vom G-Sync+Freesync Monitor genau unter diese PCGH-Meinung zu setzen?



Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, zumal nirgends markiert ist oder angedeutet wird das das Video ein Aprilscherz war  Der ahnungslose Besucher könnte das falsch auffassen...


----------



## Locuza (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Da kann doch auch kein DX12 etwas dran ändern?


Daran wohl leider nicht. 
DX12 hat zwar ein neutrales Arbeitsmodell, wo es nur devices gibt und somit gibt es explizit kein Crossfire oder SLI mehr, aber mit DX12 kann man nur das machen was DX12 spezifiziert hat. 
Alle Hersteller exklusiven Sachen sind meistens oder immer, externe Sachen. 



Ion schrieb:


> Was mich irrtiert: Skyrim mit aktuell über 100 Mods läuft max. mit 40FPS und ohne Tearing, trotz das ich kein Vsync verwende. Verstehe ich nicht - aber scheinbar gibt es somit noch eine andere Lösung


Wie viel Hz hat dein Monitor? Und sicher das nicht ingame oder im Treiber, kein vsync-flag an ist?



mimamutzel schrieb:


> Mantle wurde damals glaube ich von irgend einem anderen Firma angeboten, Intel und Nvidia hatten abgelehnt, beziehungsweise kein Interesse, nur AMD hat zugesagt.


Entwickler und lautstark DICE haben nach einer expliziten API gefragt. 
Letztendlich hat nur AMD kooperiert, um eine neue API zu definieren.


----------



## Tensing (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Diese irgendandere Firma war Dice. Und anstatt dem PC wieder mehr Auftrieb zu geben indem man  an einem Strang zieht, muss man sich in einem schrumpfenden Markt gegenseitig abschotten. Toll gemacht und alle haben zugesehen. Warum haben wir den wohl noch nicht Gameplay Physik in Spielen sondern nur unnütze Bling Bling Effekte? Kein Wunder dass die meisten nur noch Konsole spielen weil es den Leuten einfach zu blöd ist. Mit bekanntem Effekt. Die Spiele fürn PC sehen auch nicht viel besser aus und die meisten Ports sind unter aller Kanone. Die PC Master race zerfleischt sich selbst und ist darauf noch stolz.


----------



## Ion (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Locuza schrieb:


> Wie viel Hz hat dein Monitor? Und sicher das nicht ingame oder im Treiber, kein vsync-flag an ist?



60Hz - ich habe im Treiber alles auf Anwendungsgesteuert und nutze ingame u. a. einen ENB-Mod, Vsync ist ausgeschaltet da ich davon ausgegangen bin, mit so vielen Mods niemals die 60FPS zu sehen.
Wäre Vsync aktiv, müsste ich dauerhauft 30FPS haben, doch dem ist nicht so. Dazu ist das Bild frei von Tearing.  

Keine Ahnung was ich gemacht habe oder was aktiv ist, aber ich schätze so oder so ähnlich muss sich das mit G/Free-Sync anfühlen


----------



## Brehministrator (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Locuza schrieb:


> DX12 hat zwar ein neutrales Arbeitsmodell, wo es nur devices gibt und somit gibt es explizit kein Crossfire oder SLI mehr, aber mit DX12 kann man nur das machen was DX12 spezifiziert hat.



Das wusste ich z.B. noch nicht, das ist interessant  Bisher waren Crossfire/SLI ja Treibersache, und DX hat sozusagen nur "eine große" Grafikkarte gesehen. Wenn diese Aufgabe jetzt echt in DX reingezogen wurde, dann gibt es ja tatsächlich in ferner Zukunft die Chance, eine AMD- und eine Nvidia-Karte gleichzeitig (für DX12-Aufgaben) zu verwenden, falls die Treiber es nicht merken und blockieren.


----------



## Tiz92 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Ion schrieb:


> 60Hz - ich habe im Treiber alles auf Anwendungsgesteuert und nutze ingame u. a. einen ENB-Mod, Vsync ist ausgeschaltet da ich davon ausgegangen bin, mit so vielen Mods niemals die 60FPS zu sehen.
> Wäre Vsync aktiv, müsste ich dauerhauft 30FPS haben, doch dem ist nicht so. Dazu ist das Bild frei von Tearing.
> 
> Keine Ahnung was ich gemacht habe oder was aktiv ist, aber ich schätze so oder so ähnlich muss sich das mit G/Free-Sync anfühlen




Ich habe komischerweise auch selten Tearing mit meinem 120 Hz Monitor. Vielleicht lindert das das Problem. VSync habe ich überall aus und nutze es so gut wie nie.


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Locuza schrieb:


> Welche Features beider Hersteller?



Ich meinte damit: Könnte man nicht eine nVidia-Karte parallel zu einer AMD-Karte betreiben und dann z.B. Hairworks und Mantle verwenden? Also quasi die Vorzüge beider Hersteller in einem System vereinen  

Noch was zum Thema proprietäre Technologien: Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, gab es die schon immer und ich denke es wird sie auch immer geben. Dass AMD und nVidia zunehmend ihren eigenen Brei kochen, liegt vielleicht auch daran dass es nur noch zwei Hersteller gibt, die dGPUs entwickeln und verkaufen.


----------



## AntiWantze (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Was für ein Artikel...
Amd entwickelt oder beteiligt sich and der Entwicklung von offenen Standards. Nvidia blockiert, spielt nicht mit und kocht ihr eigenes Süppchen. PCGH Labert was von beide sollen aufhören proprietären Mist zu machen und endlich zusammenarbeiten obwohl eigentlich nur ein Hersteller hier alles blockiert.
Ist es denn so schwer Position zu bekennen oder ist die Angst vor Nvidia so groß? Ich weiß es nicht und begreifen kann ich so eine Haltung auch nicht.


----------



## Locuza (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Ion schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was ich gemacht habe oder was aktiv ist, aber ich schätze so oder so ähnlich muss sich das mit G/Free-Sync anfühlen


Logisch ist es natürlich nicht erklärbar, da muss ja irgendwo der Schinken begraben liegen. 
Spiele, außer Skyrim?



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Ich habe komischerweise auch selten Tearing mit meinem 120 Hz Monitor. Vielleicht lindert das das Problem. VSync habe ich überall aus und nutze es so gut wie nie.


Bei 120Hz refresht dein Monitor doppelt so schnell. 
Sind zwar die gleichen FPS, der Bildinhalt wird dennoch doppelt so oft aktualisiert, entsprechend siehst du tearing kürzer/an anderer Stelle. 



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit: Könnte man nicht eine nVidia-Karte parallel zu einer AMD-Karte betreiben und dann z.B. Hairworks und Mantle verwenden? Also quasi die Vorzüge beider Hersteller in einem System vereinen


HairWorks wird über DX (DirectCompute) realisiert, dass funktioniert so oder so auf AMD-Karten. 

Mantle funktioniert natürlich nicht.
Für Mantle braucht das Spiel ein entsprechendes Render-Back-End, dann wird eben mit der API Mantle kommuniziert und die Befehle übersetzt dann der Mantle Treiber für die AMD-Hardware. 
Mit DX12 renderst du mit einer völlig anderen API und anderen Treibern. 
Im Multi-GPU Setting gilt dann natürlich auch nur DX12.


----------



## Bevier (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit: Könnte man nicht eine nVidia-Karte parallel zu einer AMD-Karte betreiben und dann z.B. Hairworks und Mantle verwenden? Also quasi die Vorzüge beider Hersteller in einem System vereinen
> 
> Noch was zum Thema proprietäre Technologien: Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, gab es die schon immer und ich denke es wird sie auch immer geben. Dass AMD und nVidia zunehmend ihren eigenen Brei kochen, liegt vielleicht auch daran dass es nur noch zwei Hersteller gibt, die dGPUs entwickeln und verkaufen.



Eine der frühesten proprietäre Techniken war Glide, nVidia hat es allerdings auf die Spitze getrieben und die Entwicklung im Bereich Spieletechnik damit sogar eher blockiert, als sie weiter gebracht. Hocheffiziente, gute Physik-Effekte, die auch noch ein Teil der Spielmechanik sind, gibt es nicht, da PhysX nicht auf AMD-Karten läuft und somit Physik kein entscheidender Part eines Spiels sein darf. Es ist echt traurig, dass Half Life 2 *immer noch* das herausragendste Spiel mit solchen Physikeffekten ist.  Schuld daran sind vor allem nVidia aber auch die Spieleentwickler, die Konkurrenzprodukte nicht nutzen und dem somit das nötige Geld für die Weiterentwicklung und damit auch den Anschluss an PhysX fehlt...
Proprietäre Technologien sind die Pest und auch bei AMD bin ich dagegen. AMD hat allerdings sein Mantle "geöffnet", indem sie der Kronos Group bei der Entwicklung von Vulcan unter die Arme griffen. Bleibt da eigentlich nur True Audio, dass allerdings eh nirgends ernsthaft genutzt wird...

Ganz nebenbei, bisher hat es echt noch niemand geschafft, von mir ignoriert zu werden... der Typ ist echt ein Phänomen -.-


----------



## Locuza (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Half-Life 2 hat Havok verwendet, dass gibt es immer noch und verwenden weiterhin viele Spiele. 
Und PhysX für die CPU wird auch von vielen Spielen verwendet. 

Läuft bei allen und auch für *Gameplay-Physics*.

Mantle hat AMD geöffnet, aber da gab es natürlich auch auf AMD-Seiten gewissen Druck das so zu machen. 
Wenn DX12 nicht dieses Jahr kommen würde, wie lange hätte AMD da noch gewartet?


----------



## AntiWantze (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Locuza schrieb:


> Mantle hat AMD geöffnet, aber da gab es natürlich auch auf AMD-Seiten gewissen Druck das so zu machen.
> Wenn DX12 nicht dieses Jahr kommen würde, wie lange hätte AMD da noch gewartet?



Wer weiß? Jedenfalls haben sie immer betont das es geöffnet wird wenn es fertig ist und das habe sie dann auch gemacht.


----------



## Brehministrator (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Locuza schrieb:


> Und PhysX für die CPU wird auch von vielen Spielen verwendet.



Bin mir nicht sicher, aber ist es nicht so, dass PhysX trotzdem Nvidia gehört, auch wenn es für die CPU ist? Kann ein Spiele-Hersteller das einfach benutzen, oder muss er Lizenzgebühren an Nvidia bezahlen? Läuft CPU-PhysX, wenn man auf einer AMD-GPU spielt? Nehme nämlich an, die PhysX-Firmware blockiert das dann. Genau wie bei GPU-PhysX auch...


----------



## nonameguzzi (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher, aber ist es nicht so, dass PhysX trotzdem Nvidia gehört, auch wenn es für die CPU ist? Kann ein Spiele-Hersteller das einfach benutzen, oder muss er Lizenzgebühren an Nvidia bezahlen? Läuft CPU-PhysX, wenn man auf einer AMD-GPU spielt? Nehme nämlich an, die PhysX-Firmware blockiert das dann. Genau wie bei GPU-PhysX auch...



Nö, ArmA 3 ist das beste BSP dafür, CPU PhysicX als Engine Bestandteil.

Ich hab ne 270x und kanns Spielen (was ohne PysicX nicht möglich wär weil die Engine darauf beruht)


----------



## Locuza (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher, aber ist es nicht so, dass PhysX trotzdem Nvidia gehört, auch wenn es für die CPU ist? Kann ein Spiele-Hersteller das einfach benutzen, oder muss er Lizenzgebühren an Nvidia bezahlen? Läuft CPU-PhysX, wenn man auf einer AMD-GPU spielt? Nehme nämlich an, die PhysX-Firmware blockiert das dann. Genau wie bei GPU-PhysX auch...


PhysX gehört natürlich weiterhin Nvidia. 
Ich glaube das SDK ist umsonst(PC, Konsole?). 
Möchtest du aber den Source-Code haben und Veränderungen anstellen, musst du eine Gebühr bezahlen.

CPU-PhysX läuft natürlich auch auf einer AMD-GPU.
Das ist eine Hersteller-"neutrale" Sache. 

Ähnlich wie Havok dann.


----------



## RobinNyan (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

@ alle Physx nix auf amd dingens hater hier  Physx stirbt aus, Nvidia setzt auf Flex und gucken, womöglich funzt das dann mit AMD  die meisten GameWorks Effekte funzen ja mit AMD (außer halt sachen wie TXAA, weil das halt auf die entsprechenden Karten zugeschnitten ist). die Nvidia PCSS Schatten laufen, Nvidia Fell läuft, nvidia Geometry Works wird laufen, why heult ihr eig  Adaptive Refresh Rates sind noch jung und förmlich in den Kinderschuhen, es wird sich noch alles bessern Mensch  ihr tut so als wäre es festgenagelt dass G-Sync und Freesync in 100 Jahren noch existieren und bis dahin es keine andere lösung gibt als Nvidia/AMD Karte zu kaufen und entsprechendes dann zu nutzen  außerdem ist G-Sync eh besser, da es in Hertz Raten von 30 bis 144+ hertz arbeitet, Freesync nur ab 40 Hz. Also nochmal zsm gefasst: Physx gibts bald nicht mehr, Flex wird sich durchsetzen, womöglich auf AMD Karten laufen, die Gameworks Effekte funzen eh, alle sollten glücklich sein, STAHP STREITING NOW. danke 

#edit AMD Freesync: Auf 144-Hz-Monitor Asus MG279Q anscheinend nur bis zu 90 Fps scheinbar sogar noch weniger


----------



## possess (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Wie lächerlich AMD proprietäre Technik vorzuwerfen.


----------



## RobinNyan (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher, aber ist es nicht so, dass PhysX trotzdem Nvidia gehört, auch wenn es für die CPU ist? Kann ein Spiele-Hersteller das einfach benutzen, oder muss er Lizenzgebühren an Nvidia bezahlen? Läuft CPU-PhysX, wenn man auf einer AMD-GPU spielt? Nehme nämlich an, die PhysX-Firmware blockiert das dann. Genau wie bei GPU-PhysX auch...



viele AMD Powered Spiele (Thief, Dishonored) nutzen CPU Physx zum zerstören von manchen umgebungen oder so  und läuft auch mit AMD karte bekanntlich  Xcom Enemy Unknown läuft auch mit Nvidia Physx auf CPU.

#edit und in Borderlands z.b. kann man eig auch Physx mit AMD Karte an machen (bis mittel glaube ich, danach wirds künstlich beschränkt )


----------



## Ruptet (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Hier tun manche wirklich so, als wäre das ganze irgendeine Weltbewegende Angelegenheit, ernsthaft wen juckts ?
Das sind zwei Gewinnorientierte Unternehmen, ihre Sache wer was tut, ich versteh die Aufregung nicht.


----------



## Kuanor (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

leute es gibt auch noch nen offenen physikstandard.der wird vom amd unterstützt.aber leider nutzt kein game-programmierer dieses kostenlose tool.
ich glaube cpu-physik basiert eher auf dem offenen physikstandard.

mfg Kuanor


----------



## bschicht86 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Mehr proprietär als nVidia ist AMD keineswegs, eher weniger. G-Sync ist etwas sehr eigenes, weil es extra Hardware benötigt, Free-Sync setzt auf einen Standard auf, den alle nutzen können, wenn sie denn wollen.

Mantle wurde ebenfalls offen gestaltet und alle hätten sich daran beteiligen können, auch nVidia. Dagegen ist Gameworks wohl eher verschlossen und nur für diejenigen zugänglich, die ein Haufen Kohle für bezahlen oder von nVidia gesupportet werden. Mantle geht dazu in Vulcan über. Offener und zugänglicher kann es damit nicht mehr werden.

Apropo Gameworks und Proprietär: Ansich sind ja auch die Spieleentwickler in der Mitschuld, wenn sie proprietäres unterstützen. Wenn sie es nicht verwenden täten, würde sowas wie z.b. nVidias PhysiX kaum Verwendung finden und muss daher schon fast den Spieleentwicklern aufgedrängelt werden.

Ich will nicht zuviel verteufeln, denn das ein oder andere "proprietäre Kram" hat schliesslich auch für Fortschritt gesorgt, denn durch Gameworks hat es womöglich manch Entwickler einfacher.


----------



## BoMbY (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Die Spiele-Entwickler könnten auch z.B. die Bullet Physik-Engine nutzen, die würde auf NVidia und AMD funktionieren - aber das spült natürlich kein Geld von NVidia in die Kassen.


----------



## Locuza (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Kuanor schrieb:


> leute es gibt auch noch nen offenen physikstandard.der wird vom amd unterstützt.


Ich glaube AMD macht da schon lange nichts mehr. 



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Mantle wurde ebenfalls offen gestaltet und alle hätten sich daran beteiligen können, auch nVidia. Dagegen ist Gameworks wohl eher verschlossen und nur für diejenigen zugänglich, die ein Haufen Kohle für bezahlen oder von nVidia gesupportet werden. Mantle geht dazu in Vulcan über. Offener und zugänglicher kann es damit nicht mehr werden.


Mantle war ein geheimes Projekt, wo einem später auch nach der Veröffentlichung der Einblick verwehrt wurde. 
Beteiligung sieht ganz sicher anders aus. 

GameWorks ist kostenlos, man bekommt oben drauf noch PR. 
Außer man will den Source-Code. 



BoMbY schrieb:


> Die Spiele-Entwickler könnten auch z.B. die Bullet Physik-Engine nutzen, die würde auf NVidia und AMD funktionieren - aber das spült natürlich kein Geld von NVidia in die Kassen.


Und was hat jetzt Nvidia damit zu tun? 
Es gibt keinen Verbot Bullet nicht zu verwenden, aber die Leute verwenden es nicht, weil Bullet eben nicht alles bietet und sich viel langsamer entwickelt.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Freesync ist wie das Wort schon sagt "Frei", also freier Standard für alle.
Gsync ist in etwa 100-150 Euro Teurer, liegt wohl an dem Extra Modul das im Monitor verbaut wird.

Freesync wird auf kurz oder lang G-Sync ablösen.

1. Es ist kein direkter Unterschied beider Techniken zu erkennen was die Qualität der Synchronisation angeht.
2. Es wird kein sichtbarer Unterschied der Monitore im Preis gemacht.
Ein Freesync Monitor kostet nicht viel mehr als ein normaler Monitor ohne Freesync.
Gsync zu normaler Monitor ist wie schon erwähnt nochmals 100-150 Euro teuer.


----------



## RobinNyan (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> 1. Es ist kein direkter Unterschied beider Techniken zu erkennen was die Qualität der Synchronisation angeht.
> .



AMD Freesync: Auf 144-Hz-Monitor Asus MG279Q anscheinend nur bis zu 90 Fps

G-Sync geht von 30 bis unendlich hz, Freesync erst ab 35 bzw 40 bis (in diesem Fall) 90.


----------



## Locuza (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

"Über kurz oder lang" ist ein wichtiger Satz. 
FreeSync hat in der Theorie mit all dem ebenso keine Probleme.


----------



## Brehministrator (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



RobinNyan schrieb:


> AMD Freesync: Auf 144-Hz-Monitor Asus MG279Q anscheinend nur bis zu 90 Fps
> 
> G-Sync geht von 30 bis unendlich hz, Freesync erst ab 35 bzw 40 bis (in diesem Fall) 90.



Das ist bei allen *bisher *erschienenen Monitoren so. FreeSync selbst funktioniert bis 10-15 Hz runter. Es gibt nur bislang (leider) keinen Monitor, der das unterstützt. Aber die Grenze wird definitiv noch ein Stück nach unten rücken. Es gibt jetzt gerade mal 3 Monate FreeSync. Seit doch mal ein bisschen geduldiger. G-Sync gibt's ja schon seit fast anderthalb Jahren 

_*Zum CPU-PhysX: *_Schön zu hören, dass das auch mit AMD-Karten zusammenarbeitet  Danke für die Antworten diesbezüglich. Hatte das offensichtlich falsch in Erinnerung.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Locuza schrieb:


> Mantle ist aus meiner Erinnerung heraus, die erste Sache, wo AMD gegen einen offenen Standard agiert hat. (Auf der Grafik-Seite)
> Das Argument, Nvidia hätte ja mitmachen können, ist totaler Bullshit.
> Leute sollten damit aufhören.
> Aber ernsthaft.
> ...


Ähm Sorry aber DICE hat das Thema Mantle Angeschoben und sowohl Intel als auch NV wollten Mantle nicht. Mantle ist also sehr wohl allen angeboten worden und mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen. APU13: Der Battlefield-SchÃ¶pfer Ã¼ber AMDs 3D-Schnittstelle Mantle | heise online Setzen 6!

Es wurde eine Sache gesagt und die ist die einzige die Stimmt: Man ist selber Schuld an der Entwicklung denn man hätte Nvidia damals einbremsen müssen. CUDA mag man noch annehmen und Phsyx ist nicht mehr als optische Spielerei aber spätestens bei der Vorstellung von G-Sync hätte die Presse und die Allgemeinheit reagieren müssen. 
AMD macht es richtig, indem Man offene Standards pusht. Dass Mantle nun Nvidia nicht zur Verfügung gestellt wurde würde ich als Pech gehabt deklarieren. Man wollte es ja auch vorher nicht.


----------



## RobinNyan (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Phsyx ist nicht mehr als optische Spielerei.



dass man bei Hawken mithilfe von Physx Wände einreißen kann ist optische Spielerei  der bisher einzige 3D Rauch (in den Batman Games z.B.) der nicht auf Sprites setzt ist also nur spielerei. Alles klar


----------



## Unrockstar85 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



RobinNyan schrieb:


> dass man bei Hawken mithilfe von Physx Wände einreißen kann ist optische Spielerei  der bisher einzige 3D Rauch (in den Batman Games z.B.) der nicht auf Sprites setzt ist also nur spielerei. Alles klar


Ja ist Spielerei.. Was ist an zerstörbarer Umgebung nun so neu? Immer schön den Physx Mist schön reden. Ein gutes Spiel macht noch lange nicht nur gute Grafik aus. Aber ich merke, du hast das Alter noch nicht erreicht das zu verstehen


----------



## Brehministrator (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Also ich persönlich finde realistische Physik-Effekte in Spielen sehr wichtig (und ich habe wahrscheinlich fast jede beliebige Altersgrenze schon erreicht, die du dir jetzt vorstellst ). PhysX finde ich nicht gut, weil es proprietär ist, und nur auf Nvidia-Karten läuft. Aber eine herstellerübergreifende Physik-Engine finde ich ausgesprochen wichtig, damit endlich viel mehr Spiele ordentliche Physik-Effekte besitzen 

Wenn ich z.B. in Diablo 3 auf die Mauer schießen kann, die dann umfällt und die Monster unter ihr erschlägt, trägt das sehr zum Spielspaß bei. Leider ist es bei D3 vorgeskriptet, und nicht aus einer richtigen Physik-Engine. Wenn mal ein Hack'n'Slay kommt, wo das mit jeder x-beliebigen Mauer und jedem Baum so geht, würde ich das sofort kaufen


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Privater Tipp an Tom: Monitore kann man auch mit Kollegen tauschen... 
...prinzipiell muss ich ihm hier maximale beipflichten: Das muss enden! Wobei ich da die Schuld allerdings eher beim Marktführer, mit bürgerlichem Namen Nvidia genannt, sehe! Wer würde denn stärker von einem starken PC-Markt profitieren? Wer ist so oder so reicher? Jap, m.m.n. sollte sich gerade Nvidia dazu berufen fühlen besonders viel im offenen Bereich zu machen!


----------



## BoMbY (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Locuza schrieb:


> Und was hat jetzt Nvidia damit zu tun?
> Es gibt keinen Verbot Bullet nicht zu verwenden, aber die Leute verwenden es nicht, weil Bullet eben nicht alles bietet und sich viel langsamer entwickelt.



Wenn Du NVidia PhysX in deinem Spiel verwendest (und am Besten noch AMD ein bisschen sabotierst, oder die Sabotage seitens NVidia nicht verhinderst), bekommst Du Kohle und tatkräftige Unterstützung von NVidia. Wenn Du Bullet (oder was auch immer) einsetzt, dann nicht ...


----------



## Locuza (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Ähm Sorry aber DICE hat das Thema Mantle Angeschoben und sowohl Intel als auch NV wollten Mantle nicht. Mantle ist also sehr wohl allen angeboten worden und mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen. APU13: Der Battlefield-SchÃ¶pfer Ã¼ber AMDs 3D-Schnittstelle Mantle | heise online Setzen 6!


Was für setzen 6, ich kenne die Story, bloß haben Leute absolut falsche Vorstellungen davon. 



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Ja ist Spielerei.. Was ist an zerstörbarer Umgebung nun so neu? Immer schön den Physx Mist schön reden. Ein gutes Spiel macht noch lange nicht nur gute Grafik aus. Aber ich merke, du hast das Alter noch nicht erreicht das zu verstehen


Eine Spielerei bei Spielen, wer will so etwas? 
Was für Mist schön reden?
Ein gutes Spiel macht noch lange keine gute Grafik aus?
Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
Kümmert sich Mantle um gute Spiele?



BoMbY schrieb:


> Wenn Du NVidia PhysX in deinem Spiel verwendest (und am Besten noch AMD ein bisschen sabotierst, oder die Sabotage seitens NVidia nicht verhinderst), bekommst Du Kohle und tatkräftige Unterstützung von NVidia. Wenn Du Bullet (oder was auch immer) einsetzt, dann nicht ...


Nehmen wir mal an, dass stimmt das man direkt Geld bekommt. 
Was bekommt man bei AMDs Support-Programmen?
Luft und Liebe für einen offenen Standard und vielleicht noch Tipps für die Optimierung bei der Konkurrenz, weil fairness ist cool?

Es gibt Studios die setzen nichts von Nvidia ein, die haben auch seit Jahren die Wahl Bullet zu verwenden. 
Hell Fu*k, jeder kann commits in Bullet einschicken, es supporten, sponsern, verwenden. 
Tut aber fast niemand in der Spielebranche.


----------



## BoMbY (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Locuza schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an, dass stimmt das man direkt Geld bekommt.
> Was bekommt man bei AMDs Support-Programmen?
> Luft und Liebe für einen offenen Standard und vielleicht noch Tipps für die Optimierung bei der Konkurrenz, weil fairness ist cool?
> 
> ...



Vermutlich bekommen die auch Geld von AMD, wenn da "AMD Gaming Evolved" (oder was auch immer) drauf steht. Nur laufen bekanntermaßen eigentlich alle Features die AMD einbaut auch auf NVidia-Karten, und es wird definitiv niemand absichtlich sabotiert (ich habe sich zum Beispiel bisher niemanden über Alien Isolation beschweren hören).


----------



## Locuza (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Offiziell bekommt da niemand Geld von irgendjemand. 
Und das mit dem sabotieren ist so eine Sache. 

Den Tomb Raider Code hat Nvidia scheinbar zu spät bekommen.
HDAO und Forward-Render bei Dirt Games lief auf Nvidia lange Zeit beschi..eiden, bis sie es optimiert haben.

Ich denke Nvidia ist da insgesamt aber schlimmer.


----------



## AntiWantze (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Locuza schrieb:


> Offiziell bekommt da niemand Geld von irgendjemand.
> Und das mit dem sabotieren ist so eine Sache.
> 
> Den Tomb Raider Code hat Nvidia scheinbar zu spät bekommen.
> ...



Zu 1.
NVidi hat es sehr schnell gebacken bekommen und wirklich schlecht lief das Spiel bei mir auch nicht. Jedenfalls nicht wirklich schlechter als bei der AMD Konkurrenz.
Zu 2.
Nvidia hatte verdammt lange Zeit was da zu tun. Nur haben sie schlicht drauf gepfiffen.
Soweit ich das sehe hat AMD Nvidia niemals ein Bein gestellt. Von daher unterlass doch bitte diese Relativierungsversuche.


----------



## Gast20170501 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Adaptive Sync (AMDs Implementierung heißt FreeSync) ist ein offener Standard des VESA Konsortiums, AMD kann nichts dafür, wenn Nvidia sich einfach weigert einen offenen Standard zu unterstützen. Zudem ist Mantle 1.0 in vollständig Vulkan aufgegangen und hat außerdem Microsoft dazu bewegt DirectX 12 zu entwicklen. Eigentlich sollte die Überschrift folgendermaßen aussehen: *"Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit deiner Eigenbrötelei"*. 

Als Redakteur müsste man das eigentlich wissen...


----------



## Julian1303 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Hoffe hab mich da grad verhört als der Tom "ab dem dritten Quartal für euch da draussen zu kaufen gibt" mit der R9 390X. Laut Schlauch isses die mit der Wakü dran. Glaub das sag ich meinem Bub nicht, der wartet schon auf die. Hieß ja Juni. Naja mal schauen Juli August wäre hoffentlich auch noch ok obwohl dann die Sommerferien wieder vorbei sind zumindest dann im August.
Zu GSync sag ich jetzt mal nix weiter. Aber soweit ich weiß basiert doch AMDs FreeSync auf einem offenen Standard der VESA namens Adaptive Sync ab DP 1.2. Was is denn da so schwer dieses Extra Feature als festen Standard zu verankern? Dann braucht man sich eben nicht mehr auf NV oder AMD festzulegen.


----------



## Brehministrator (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Julian1303 schrieb:


> Aber soweit ich weiß basiert doch AMDs FreeSync auf einem offenen Standard der VESA namens Adaptive Sync ab DP 1.2. Was is denn da so schwer dieses Extra Feature als festen Standard zu verankern? Dann braucht man sich eben nicht mehr auf NV oder AMD festzulegen.



Na ja, aus Nvidias Sicht ist es schon nachvollziehbar. Die haben Millionen in die Entwicklung und Verbreitung von G-Sync gesteckt. Wenn sie jetzt FreeSync unterstützen, wird G-Sync schnell in der Bedeutungslosigkeit verschwinden, da es dann ein Verfahren gäbe, was mit beiden Herstellern funktioniert. Deshalb werden sie diesen Schritt noch so lange wie möglich hinauszögern, bis G-Sync wenigstens die Entwicklungs- und Werbekosten wieder eingespielt hat. Das ist zwar nicht gut für die Anwender, aber ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen muss halt in erster Linie Gewinn erwirtschaften, und nicht für das Seelenheil der Kunden sorgen 

Das soll nicht heißen, dass ich das gut finde ^^ Aber wenn ich der CEO von Nvidia wäre, wäre es gut möglich, ich würde es auch so machen


----------



## Locuza (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



AntiWantze schrieb:


> Zu 1.
> NVidi hat es sehr schnell gebacken bekommen und wirklich schlecht lief das Spiel bei mir auch nicht. Jedenfalls nicht wirklich schlechter als bei der AMD Konkurrenz.
> Zu 2.
> Nvidia hatte verdammt lange Zeit was da zu tun. Nur haben sie schlicht drauf gepfiffen.
> Soweit ich das sehe hat AMD Nvidia niemals ein Bein gestellt. Von daher unterlass doch bitte diese Relativierungsversuche.


Codemasters Rennspiele und Bioshock Infinite liefen dank HDAO/Forward-Renderer genau so auffällig schlecht, wie einige GameWorks Titel.
Bei Tomb Raider gab es erst einmal Bugs und Probleme mit dem Spiel selber und TressFX. 

Keine Ahnung wer genau Schuld ist, weiß ich in Gegensatz zu vielen anderen bei Nvidia aber auch nicht immer. 
Außer bei den Hairworks Sachen und Tessellation allgemein.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> _*Zum CPU-PhysX: *_Schön zu hören, dass das auch mit AMD-Karten zusammenarbeitet  Danke für die Antworten diesbezüglich. Hatte das offensichtlich falsch in Erinnerung.



PhysiX arbeitet nicht mit den AMD Grafikkarten zusammen. 
Wenn einen AMD Karte im Rechner steckt, wird PhysiX von der CPU berechnet.


----------



## DicknHals (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

mir wäre es ganz lieb wenn sie einfach alle ihre technologien für alle spieleentwickler und sich selber zugänglich machen (amd<->nvidia), und sich mehr auf die eigentliche rohleistung der grafikboliden konzentrieren würden. so könnte man sich die karte für seine leistungsbedürfnisse aussuchen und in vielen spielen sämtliche oder viele effekte geniesen, und dieses wer hat den längsten Technikp**** würde vielleicht auch mal aufhören.


----------



## Brehministrator (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> PhysiX arbeitet nicht mit den AMD Grafikkarten zusammen.
> Wenn einen AMD Karte im Rechner steckt, wird PhysiX von der CPU berechnet.



Ich weiß. Hatte mich verkürzt ausgedrückt, weil wir das weiter oben im Thread schon in mehr Detail diskutiert hatten. Ausgangspunkt war folgender: Wenn man eine AMD-GPU zur Bildausgabe verwendet, und eine Nvidia-Grafikkarte zusätzlich in den Rechner steckt, um PhysX auf der GPU zu berechnen, dann merkt die PhysX-Firmware, dass man eigentlich eine AMD-GPU benutzt, und verweigert den Dienst. Geht also nicht. Übrigens auch nicht ersatzweise auf der CPU, sonder man hat dann einfach gar keine PhysX-Effekte, bis auf wenige Spiele, die CPU-PhysX unterstützen. Aber bei der Mehrzahl der Spiele muss man auf AMD's GPUs ja komplett auf die Physik verzichten.

Ich dachte nun, auch die Spiele, die CPU-PhysX-Unterstützung haben, würden vllt. nur mit  Nvidia-GPUs überhaupt die Physik-Effekte aktivieren. Dem ist also nicht so. Diese Titel mit CPU-PhysX-Unterstützung kann ich also über eine AMD-GPU zocken, und habe die Physik-Effekte (von der CPU)


----------



## IiIHectorIiI (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Na ja, aus Nvidias Sicht ist es schon nachvollziehbar. Die haben Millionen in die Entwicklung und Verbreitung von G-Sync gesteckt. Wenn sie jetzt FreeSync unterstützen, wird G-Sync schnell in der Bedeutungslosigkeit verschwinden, da es dann ein Verfahren gäbe, was mit beiden Herstellern funktioniert. Deshalb werden sie diesen Schritt noch so lange wie möglich hinauszögern, bis G-Sync wenigstens die Entwicklungs- und Werbekosten wieder eingespielt hat. *Das ist zwar nicht gut für die Anwender, aber ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen muss halt in erster Linie Gewinn erwirtschaften, und nicht für das Seelenheil der Kunden sorgen*
> 
> Das soll nicht heißen, dass ich das gut finde ^^ Aber wenn ich der CEO von Nvidia wäre, wäre es gut möglich, ich würde es auch so machen



Sollte der Gewinn nicht *hauptsächlich* durch die Zufriedenheit der Kunden erwirtschaftet werden?


----------



## Brehministrator (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



IiIHectorIiI schrieb:


> Sollte der Gewinn nicht *hauptsächlich* durch die Zufriedenheit der Kunden erwirtschaftet werden?



Da gibt es verschiedene Herangehensweisen  Eine davon ist halt, den Kunden bei jeder Gelegenheit zu erklären, dass man das bessere Unternehmen ist, und sie fest an sich zu binden, indem man dafür sorgt, dass alles nicht mehr richtig funktioniert, sobald sie mal ein Konkurrenzprodukt kaufen. Eine andere Herangehensweise ist es, auf offene Standards zu setzen, und zu hoffen, dass die Kunden es zu schätzen wissen, dass sie jederzeit neu entscheiden können, von welchem Hersteller sie kaufen, ohne dadurch Einschränkungen zu haben.

Ich sage jetzt nicht dazu, an wen ich bei den beiden Herangehensweisen denke


----------



## Atma (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Solange es nur G-Sync Monitore mit TN-Panels und Freesync Monitore mit schrottreifen Scalern gibt, sind beide Techniken nicht zu gebrauchen. Wenn es um die reine Funktionalität geht, ist G-Sync derzeit trotzdem zu bevorzugen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



			
				Kolumne schrieb:
			
		

> obwohl ich dynamische Bildwiederholraten für eine der besten Erfindungen seit dem Rad halte


Derartig übertreiben sollte man dann doch nicht, da diese Snyc-Technik auch nicht der Stein der Weisen ist, wie auch bei anderen Sync-Techniken gibt es auch hier nicht nur Vorteile, es ist ohne zweifel ein großartiger schritt in die richtige Richtung aber gewiss nicht das Nonplusultra der Perfektion.


----------



## BlauX (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Unverständliche Schlussfolgerung - sowas verkauft man dem Leser?

Da dachte ich, hey, da sagt mal einer wo der Schuh drückt und duckmäusert sich dann hinterrücks weg... ich nenne es Feige.


@ΔΣΛ,

der Sync-Kram steckt noch total in den Kinderschuhen, allerdings bezogen auf die Monitor-Hersteller. Verbaute Scaler und Panel können noch nicht im vollem Umfang so verwendet werden, wie die jeweiligen Techniken bzw. Software zulässt. 
Wer da gerne bereits Beta-Tester sein möchte, hat dann zumindest dazu beigetragen, dass die " Abverkaufspläne " seitens Monitor-Hersteller aufgeht. 

Auf die Eingleisige Schiene die Nvidia da betreibt ärgere ich mich überhaupt nicht, sowas setzt sich langfristig eh nicht durch, kein Grund da Energien zu verschwenden, dass noch zu betonen. 

Vielmehr ärgere ich mich darüber, wie Support-Mitarbeiter von BenQ, von Schuldzuweisungen Gebrauch machen, um von ihrer Unfähigkeit abzulenken und mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen. 

Dann die Beta-Tester-Modelle von LG, Acer und eben auch BenQ die sich gegenseitig selbst beweisen, dass sie das Problem sind, was die Specs betrifft. Im gleichen Atemzug aber davon sprechen, dass es nicht so ist... 
Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft, das merkt man. Man merkt aber auch, wie sich alle 3 selbst komplett Diskreditieren, und sich selbst mehrfach widersprechen. 
Asus kriegt es bekanntlich hin, und eine Kleine Monitor-Klitsche ebenfalls. Komisch wenn es doch an F-Sync liegen soll, so BenQ. Sogar vom Hersteller die es können, bestätigt wird, dass es möglich ist. 

Bei 4K Modellen, sobald die Auswahl und Versorgung dieser gesichert ist, finde ich die Sync-Technik für angebracht, da  bis dahin ( nächsten 2-3 Jahre ) die Technik der Monitor-Hersteller den vollen Umfang der jeweiligen voll abdecken können. Wie gesagt: Kinderschuhe.

Mal sehen wie sich die 4K Modelle von Samsung machen. Handbücher sind ja schon im Druck. Mitte Juni ist es ja dann auch soweit. 
Naja und dann dauert es noch gut ein Jahr bis 14/16nm GPUs auf dem Markt erscheinen.. guter Zeitpunkt dieses Jahr wirklich gar nix mehr zu kaufen und einfach den Mittelfinger zu zeigen, gilt für alles


----------



## Terracresta (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Bin schon die ganze Zeit am überlegen, ob ich mir nen neuen Monitor hol, aber kann mich nicht entscheiden.
Nen 4k mit HDR und Free/G-Sync zu nem fairen Preis (alles über 500 geht mal garnicht) gibt es jedoch ohnehin noch nicht. ^^ 
Frag mich nur wieso die WQXGA-Displays noch so teuer sind. Für deren Preis kann man inzwischen schon fast zu nem 4K mit ähnlicher Qualität greifen und 1080p gibts für nen Bruchteil.


----------



## toni28 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Bisher konnte man sich einfach nvidia Karten kaufen. Jetzt hat mal AMD die bessere ( nicht proprietäre) Technologie, welche sich auch langfristig durchsetzen wird und dann kommt so ein Artikel. Wo war denn die Jammerei bei dem xten PhysX Spiel? Hm? Seid doch mal so mutig und schimpft gegen NV, wenn ihr NV meint. BTW: Dass es DX12 nur wegen Mantle gibt (genauso wie die Mutlithreading-Optimierung im NV Treiber), weiss hier hoffentlich auch jeder...


----------



## Simita (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

In einem punkt stimme ich dem autor zu "AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei" 
Ich weiß das grenzt jetzt sehr an geistiger Umnachtung oder völligen Wahnsinn.

 Aber AMD und Nvidia sollten anstadt sich gegenseitig zu dissen und sich in die Fresse zu schlagen. Sollten sie eher als Partner zusammen arbeiten. Den Intel dringt wird im Grafik bereich (wie wir alle wissen) immer stärker ein. Beide Firmen haben Technologien die sich gegenseitig verbessern und ergänzen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



toni28 schrieb:


> Bisher konnte man sich einfach nvidia Karten kaufen. Jetzt hat mal AMD die bessere ( nicht proprietäre) Technologie, welche sich auch langfristig durchsetzen wird und dann kommt so ein Artikel. Wo war denn die Jammerei bei dem xten PhysX Spiel? Hm? Seid doch mal so mutig und schimpft gegen NV, wenn ihr NV meint. BTW: Dass es DX12 nur wegen Mantle gibt (genauso wie die Mutlithreading-Optimierung im NV Treiber), weiss hier hoffentlich auch jeder...



Kollege Loske erklärt das Problem doch in seiner _Kolumne_ (ein "echter" Artikel ist etwas anderes, aber das nur am Rande): Freesync hat mehr Gewicht. Es tut mehr "weh", darauf zu verzichten als auf irgendein Physx-Spiel. Das ist ein Lob gegenüber Freesync, während Physx kleingeredet wird. Da wir beide das Thema ja schon öfter hatten: Bitte hör auf, hier immer nur Feindbilder zu sehen, es ist und bleibt Unsinn. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## TheLukay (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Das ist bei allen *bisher *erschienenen Monitoren so. FreeSync selbst funktioniert bis 10-15 Hz runter. Es gibt nur bislang (leider) keinen Monitor, der das unterstützt. Aber die Grenze wird definitiv noch ein Stück nach unten rücken. Es gibt jetzt gerade mal 3 Monate FreeSync. Seit doch mal ein bisschen geduldiger.[...]


Laut AMD soll Freesync sogar von 9-240Hz gehen. Man braucht aber eben auch ein Panel, das das kann. Ich hoffe mal, dass es sehr bald Panels mit besserem "Spektrum" gibt, so 30-144Hz. Sollte ja nicht zu schwer sein, wenns bei G-Sync die Panels auch schaffen.

@Topic:  

Ich finde man kann was proprietäre Sachen angeht AMD nicht mit NVidia vergleichen. NVidia haben schon immer ihr eigenes Ding gemacht und würden im Traum nicht daran denken etwas zu unterstützen was nicht aus den eigenen Reihen kommt. 
Warun auch? Bei dem Marktanteil können die machen was Sie wollen und das tun Sie ja auch. Siehe GTX 970, Gameworks, Preisgestaltung(u.a. bei der Titan Z) usw. Nvidia müsste so gut wie nichts tun um FreeSync zu unterstützen, aber dann verkauft man ja kein G-Sync mehr. Solange die Leute eifrig NVidia kaufen und das proprietäre Gefummel von denen toll finden wird sich nie was ändern.

Zu AMD: Die ja fast schon gezwungen seine Entwicklungen öffentlich zu machen um sich nicht ins Abseits zu schießen, weil es sonst ja keinen interessiert. Wenn AMD etwas neues rausbringt wird es ja in genug Foren gleich wieder zunichte gemacht, bei NVidia schert sich keiner drum.

Alles in allem war mir NVidia schon immer unsympathisch.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Holla die Waldfee.

Hier geht's ja wieder heiß her.

Mein Kommentar ist eine Kolumne - nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Ich bespreche keine Weltpolitk und gebe der NATO keine Tipps, wie Sie den künftigen Umgang mit Russland angehen sollte. 

Ich habe einfach nur ein paar lose Gedanken zusammengeschrieben, zu einem Thema, dass mir gerade im Kopf herumschwirrte.

Rechtfertigungen wird hierzu keine geben


----------



## Ion (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Rechtfertigungen wird hierzu keine geben



Das muss es auch nicht. 
Dass es in der Community brodelt, ist bei solch einem Thema doch nichts neues.


----------



## Rolk (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Ganz offensichtlich ist sich die Mehrheit einig das es einen König der Eigenbrötelei gibt. Kein Wunder das es heiss her geht, wenn beide Parteien gleichberechtigt in einen Topf geworfen werden.


----------



## Ruptet (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Nehmen wir mal an AMD wäre in der Position von Nvidia, was würden sie tun ?


----------



## Unrockstar85 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an AMD wäre in der Position von Nvidia, was würden sie tun ?



Naja AMD würde bei einem 80% Marktanteil wohl Mantle auch nicht Intel anbieten, Ob es den Adaptive Sync als solchen nicht doch geben würde, kann dir Keine Kristallkugel der Welt sagen. AMD hatte mal weit über 50% Marktanteil und dennoch gab es keinen Proprietären Mist von denen. 
Aber Fakt ist, wenn AMD und Nvidia weiterhin am Markt bestehen bleiben wollen, müssen sie sich gegen Intel behaupten, denn die haben Immernoch einen 80% Marktanteil in GPUs und es wird immer mehr. Aussserdem könnte Intel Nvidia und AMD aus der Portokasse kaufen, da sollte auch Huang sich keine Falschen Hoffnungen machen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

AMD hat bei den drei großen Konsolenherstellern übrigens einen Markt-"Anteil" von 100 Prozent. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Unrockstar85 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> AMD hat bei den drei großen Konsolenherstellern übrigens einen Markt-"Anteil" von 100 Prozent.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Konsolen sind Eher in sich Geschlossene Systeme. Dass AMD mit Jaguar den Bruch begangen hat, finde ich gut. Denn Jaguar gibt es im embedded und im Low Entry Markt. dennoch sind alle GPUs die AMD in allen Nischen und Märkten hat, nichts gegen die Macht von Intel . Achja Nvidia übrigens auch nicht.

Market Watch - Jon Peddie Research Publications

Global gesehen kommen beide auf knappe 30% gegenüber 70% Intels.. Also wäre ich GPU Hersteller würde ich mir ne Zukunfststrategie überlegen um fort zu bestehen. Notfalls mit dem Konkurenten zusammen. Aber ich denke wir werden noch so einiges an Synergien erleben im GPU Markt


----------



## Rhodiebert (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Soso. Ein 390X Prototyp. Wen interessiert denn da noch so ein Monitor?!!! Könnt Ihr bitte mal ein paar mehr Infos dazu raus geben? AMD lässt sich mit der neuen Generation ja sehr viel Zeit. Ich hoffe es sind ein paar gute Karten mit nicht all zu extremen Preisen mit dabei. Spätestens zum Jahresende wird bei mir aufgerüstet.


----------



## LudwigX (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Ich kann den Einwurf mit Intel nicht ganz nochvollziehen: Klar, die haben den größten Anteil an GPUs, aber bei diskreten GPUs haben sie 0% Anteil.


Dass AMD 100% Markanteil für die Konsolen hat bringt ihnen auch nicht sooo viel. Der Gewinn pro Chip fällt ziemlich niedrig aus. Im Endeffekt fällt der größte Anteil der Kosten auf PC-Spieler


----------



## Unrockstar85 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD und Nvidia, macht endlich Schluss mit Eurer Eigenbrötelei - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



LudwigX schrieb:


> Ich kann den Einwurf mit Intel nicht ganz nochvollziehen: Klar, die haben den größten Anteil an GPUs, aber bei diskreten GPUs haben sie 0% Anteil.
> 
> 
> Dass AMD 100% Markanteil für die Konsolen hat bringt ihnen auch nicht sooo viel. Der Gewinn pro Chip fällt ziemlich niedrig aus. Im Endeffekt fällt der größte Anteil der Kosten auf PC-Spieler



Ludwig. Aufgrund immer besserer iGPUs werden grade die kleinen diskreten GPUs Obsolet. Wenn das So weiter geht, dann brauchen wir bald alles Unterhalb einer 960 oder 270X nicht mehr , und dann wird der Markt noch kleiner. NVidia macht den Löwenanteil seit Jahren mit OEM Verkäufen, die HPC Verkäufe sind Quasi da die Kriegskasse zu füllen. Die Zukunft als solche sieht für Nvidia düsterer aus, deswegen versucht man Tegra ja auch im Automobilmarkt reinzudrücken, mit eher durchwachsenen Erfolg. Der Markt wird immer kleiner und Intel krallt sich immer mehr. Deswegen hat AMD auch Leistungsstarke APUs entwickelt um gegen die iGPU i3s noch was gegen setzen zu können. Und was hat NVidia?  Man verkauft nicht die Menge im 300$ und mehr Bereich, das sind Prestigeprodukte, die einen Gesamtanteil der Verkäufe von vllt 30% haben. Die Menge wird seit jeher mit Mid- und Lowrange und bei NV mit Tesla gemacht. Europa ist nicht der Nabel der Welt, was grade die Preise im Amerikanischen Markt beweisen. Global gesehen ist Europa Nvidia und AMD eigentlich sogar egal. Es gibt andere Wachstumsmärkte


----------

